# tried to detail my pug!



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

hello :wave:

well after watching nic and helping him detail many cars i thought i would have a go at doing my own,

i decided to do this after i saw the competition section you have on here and i fancied a go but didn't think this was good enough so i'll just stick it in here,

here is my little car to start,
(before nic changed the setting on the camera)



















and my messy insides





































i took the rubber mat out the back and jet washed it










and hooverd my carpets and seats










the dash was cleaned and dressed










i then took the car outside to start washing

first i snow foamed the car










the wheels were cleaned with smart wheels










then washed with a 2 bucket wash, using dodo juice born to be mild because it smells the best :thumb:










there was a lot of tar










removed with tardis










i then clayed the car with dodo juice gentle grey and dodo juice born slippy



















the paint on the car was not to bad so i did't machine polish the whole lot,

but i did find a nasty scratch on the bonnet,










i took some paint depth readings

(then asked nic what they ment lol)










then tried to machine polish it out,

i used a green 3m cutting pad and menzerna power gloss










then finished it off with a yellow polishing pad and menzerna power finish



















here is the scratch after the first cutting effort










then the finished picture,

not totally gone but it did look a lot better than it started,










then i cleaned the paint using dodo juice lime prime lite, because it is a really easy paint cleaner to use, nic was doing the 106 next to me with zymol hd cleanse and it seemed a lot more fussy










look at the grime it removed










i then waxed the car using dodo juice light fantastic, because i made nic buy me a pot :argie:










i then dressed the tyres with swissvax pneu, again this smell loverly but the main reason i used this is because i don't like shiny tyres and this just looks clean

Nic cleaned the windows for me because i can't do them, i always get streaks and i sealed the wheels with red mist,





































so there you go,

my first detail on my own, well almost anyways.

thanks for looking and thanks to Nic for the help


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

Good job! You done really well for your first time. You should get some Autosol on that exhaust tip, as there is some chrome lurking under there!

Again, well done.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

well done babes :thumb:

we'll get you to machine a full car soon enough


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Now be honest, did you actually enjoy cleaning the car; most girls I know avoid it like the plague? :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Now be honest, did you actually enjoy cleaning the car; most girls I know avoid it like the plague? :lol:


:lol:

i was on to the phone to hannah when i saw this so asked her :thumb:

she said "i enjoyed it to start but was bored by the time i got half way through claying"

she said i made her do the rest because i would't let her leave the car half done :lol:

i uselly get the job of cleaning it


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldnt say you tried looks like you done a good job far better than most main stealers put out for sure


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Excellent job, are your rates better than Nic's? I might pop my pug round!

You've got a good teacher, but why do women need to put so much clutter in the car in the first place :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice work there, satisfying i bet?

Nick seemed to have a thing for your bum in the first few shots.... only kiding :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Hanah :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Beemer 330 said:


> Nice work there, satisfying i bet?
> 
> Nick seemed to have a thing for your bum in the first few shots.... only kiding :thumb:


:lol:

you want to see the ones i took that she made me delete :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, great to see another woman on here! Great work Hannah


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

Frenchy0204 said:


> Good job! You done really well for your first time. You should get some Autosol on that exhaust tip, as there is some chrome lurking under there!
> 
> Again, well done.


oh i know i ran out of time i wanted to do that as well but was getting a bit bored and i had a Chinese waiting for me lol



Jed said:


> Excellent job, are your rates better than Nic's? I might pop my pug round!
> 
> You've got a good teacher, but why do women need to put so much clutter in the car in the first place :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


i charge at least double because i get bored lol
everything that is in my car i need there, you should of seen it before nic got the camera out when i was emptying the boot i had a couple of pairs of shoes, and coats :lol:



Beemer 330 said:


> Nice work there, satisfying i bet?
> 
> Nick seemed to have a thing for your bum in the first few shots.... only kiding :thumb:


i know and he didn't have any others of that stage so i had to use them :wall:

Thanks for your comments x


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good and good work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

Well done Hannah, didn't realise many girls enjoy cleaning cars. I suppose using the cleaning stuff is similar to you using moisturisers, cleansing lotions, toners, make up stuff etc :lol:



> oh i know i ran out of time i wanted to do that as well but was getting a bit bored and i had a Chinese waiting for me lol


Agree ! Don't keep the "Chinese" waiting, never tastes the same when cold !


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> :lol:
> 
> you want to see the ones i took that she made me delete :lol:


LOL :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> lol, great to see another woman on here! Great work Hannah


Completely agree there, nice to know that my other half is not the only 'crazy lady' out there..........:thumb:

Nice work.......:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

good work there, and you should enter in the competition, its really good for a first write-up


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Frenchy0204 said:


> You should get some Autosol on that exhaust tip, as there is some chrome lurking under there!


Sorry to dig this up, He's right, this is how a bog standard 206 exhaust can look.
















get polishing :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Good Job! :thumb:


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

nice car, and a great job!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the more pictures of your @rse / boobs / and, or cleavage, the more "thanks" you will get on here!!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> the more pictures of your @rse / boobs / and, or cleavage, the more "thanks" you will get on here!!


i did wonder why there was so many posts on this thread!!!

but well done and welcome!!!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Hannah you have done a fantastic job there…………."guys dont under estimate the women detailers" lol. 

KEEP IT UP HANNAH!!


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

You said you tried...but to be honest, you did much better than most men...hahaha
A+ , not only that you did a good job but you used good products and now you know how hard is to keep a car clean...


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I enjoyed the bum shots if I'm 100% honest.

My Fiancee gets bored when cleaning the car which is a shame as she's not bad at it!


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> the more pictures of your @rse / boobs / and, or cleavage, the more "thanks" you will get on here!!


It's turning into "Carry on detailing" this!

Do you like my foam lance!

Saucy! chuckle chuckle etc.


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Done a really good job there


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jed said:


> Sorry to dig this up, He's right, this is how a bog standard 206 exhaust can look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mate,

i will get her told and get the autosol out :thumb:



ianFRST said:


> the more pictures of your @rse / boobs / and, or cleavage, the more "thanks" you will get on here!!


thats why my next detail will be in a mankini,


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome. look forward to it :lol:


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> looks good mate,
> 
> i will get her told and get the autosol out :thumb:
> 
> thats why my next detail will be in a mankini,


I actually loke doing the exhaust awell normally as they do come very clean so i will do it when i clean it again :thumb:

nic please don't put on a mankini they are horrible!! You could just wear your leopard print thong haha


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> the more pictures of your @rse / boobs / and, or cleavage, the more "thanks" you will get on here!!


Hell yeah :argie: :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work HannaH :thumb: Amazing how much dirt lime prime lite removed could prob compare it to Werkstat Prime if anything think i will have to buy some lite lol  any excuse eh lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Was there a car to look at?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hehehe - good job miss :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

HannaH said:


>


Good work. One suggestion though - You should probably take rings off first, as a little slip when claying/polishing/wax pad and you'll put a nice big scratch in the paintwork.

:thumb:


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Extra work ...










Keep the kidneys,take a longer shirt


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

good work


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very good indeed:thumb:

and well done for taking it on,but get that tight git to buy you a better wheel brush:lol:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice detail Hannah.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> well done babes :thumb:
> 
> we'll get you to machine a full car soon enough


Awesome nic, i remember hannah saying on the AON demo day that she wanted to have a crack, glad to managed to get her to do it !

Car looks a million times better Hannah, bet it smells awesome now !


----------

